# In God I trust



## tzalta1

Hello to all peoples here i have a question and need litle help for this!
I searching already in internet for this transaction in Hebrew and i found few diferent translations and dont knw witch one is the best and right writen actualy the meaning is the same and say exactly " In God i Trust"

Please all the peoples who know Hebrew to help me with this its very importmantly for me to translate this corect!
The translations i found in internet are !

*אני מאמין בה'

באל נשים מבטחנו

באל אשים מבטחי

באלוהים אשים מבטחי

The Question here is witch ONE is actualy the best writen and right writen and the meaning is the same! I hope peoples who understand very well from Hebrew to help me with this! Because i get confused from all this kindof translations!
Also if it posible someone to translate it in the OLD STYLE HEBREW that is like forgoten language not the modern one! to see how will look like!
Thanks in advance!
*


----------



## just a normal guy

well, if you're looking for an old style sentence which expresses what you wrote I would prefer 
באל אשים מבטחי

 but I warn you no one talks like that !


----------



## tzalta1

OKay what about this : *אני מאמין בה'*
** 
*Please explain me about this old style translation what mean exactly " IN GOD I PUT MY TRSUT" or something like this or is just what i need "IN GOD I TRUST"*
*Thanks in advance!*


----------



## amikama

just a normal guy said:


> well, if you're looking for an old style sentence which expresses what you wrote I would prefer
> באל אשים מבטחי


I agree. This is the most accepted translation for "In God I trust".



tzalta1 said:


> OKay what about this : *אני מאמין בה'*


This simply means "I believe in God". Not an old-styled Hebrew.


Oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## tzalta1

Thank you GUYS yes im new here and i found the forum yesterday and for this reason i register myself here to ask you about this hebrew translation! that i need so maybe i will choice this old style that you already give me..
You say that nobody speak like this.. but for me is not so important.. everybody to know what mean.. 
I want to tattoo myself with this old hebrew text for this reason im asking you and is so importmantly for me.. because i want to have mark on my skin for all life " IN GOD I TRUST" writen perfect and corectly ! here not have place for mistakes!
Also can anybody advice me witch font to use exactly the text to look like authentic and real old style hebrew text.
If i know witch font exactly i can download to my pc and write it and print it out on a paper and all is done!

P.S i forgot to ask you because im just curious how old is this hebrew style ? באל אשים מבטחי

Thanks ot everybody in this forum!


----------



## tzalta1

Guys please answer to my last question about this translation !!!
How old exactly is this style of hebrew writing : באל אשים מבטחי

Regards an thanks!


----------



## amikama

tzalta1 said:


> How old exactly is this style of hebrew writing : באל אשים מבטחי


Old enough to be old-styled but still not old enough to be obscure 

The phrase is perfectly understood by any Hebrew speaker, but none of them would speak like that in everyday Hebrew. 
It also sounds fairly flowery, as if it was a verse of a poem


----------



## tzalta1

Okay amikama thanks for you answer!
Do anybody here know really old Hebrew style writing what i mean by old i mean like the peoples talk in hebrew befor 2000 or 3000 years or more?! i think u understand me for what im talking about so if anybody is able t help will be perfect!
I think that not everybody know this kind of hebrew maybe here have few peoples able to read or speak this kind of hebrew!
Thanks to all peoples in the forum and hope to recive any answer soon!


----------



## Nunty

I really think that amikama's is the absolute best translation. If you're worried about the vocabulary being old enough, the key word מבטחי is the same as the word in Jeremiah 17:7b.


----------



## tzalta1

Thank you Nun this answer my question! and Thanks again to Amika yes i was searching for exactly the same translation of this word!
So all is done!
Thank you peoples again


----------



## amikama

Nun-Translator said:


> I really think that amikama's is the absolute best translation.


Best translation, right, but not mine


----------



## thextinafighter

**** NEW QUESTION - threads merged by moderator ****

Hi can someone help me please, I want to get a tattoo "In God I Trust" in hebrew. But I saw from another thread that no one speaks in God i trust in hebrew. So, the phrase doesn't make sense if it's translated to hebrew?
Please help! Thank you!


----------



## arielipi

באלוהים אבטח
wait for more opinions though.


----------



## ystab

The common Hebrew translation to the American motto "in God we trust" is באל נשים מבטחנו.

If you want to change we to I, then the translation is likely to be:
באל אשים מבטחי.

Personally, I think that having your body tattooed in a language you are not familiar with is not the wisest thing to do.


----------



## thextinafighter

thank you!


----------



## thextinafighter

I want the message of the motto/phrase for me, not for the "we"  and I want it in hebrew to be more religious...
thank you


----------



## origumi

thextinafighter said:


> I want it in hebrew to be more religious...


The Jewish/Hebrew religion opposes tattooing (see for example Leviticus 19:28), therefore what you're asking for is an oxymoron.


----------



## thextinafighter

lol yaa youre right for the jewish/hebrew religion


----------



## airelibre

thextinafighter said:


> lol yaa youre right for the jewish/hebrew religion



And Christian religion, no? Or does the "Old Testament" not count?


----------



## fdb

ystab said:


> Personally, I think that having your body tattooed in a language you are not familiar with is not the wisest thing to do.



Especially since your printer will probably print it out backwards and turn it all into nonsense. We have seen this many times.


----------



## InfatigableLearner

tzalta1 said:


> *
> Also if it posible *[_sic!_]* someone to translate it in the OLD STYLE HEBREW that is like forgoten *[_sic!_]* language not the modern one! to see how will look like!
> Thanks in advance!
> *



Perhaps what he wants is this. . .




InfatigableLearner


----------



## fdb

I love these people who claim to be native speakers of English and cannot write three words without making dire grammatical blunders.


----------



## InfatigableLearner

Perhaps he had a few drinks in anticipation of getting his tattoo.


----------



## thextinafighter

I dont think so


----------

